# Good Set up???? (UPDATE & PICTURES)



## DankyKush1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys.

-Now I have 2 x 27 Watt 5500k Daytime Lights
-Do I need both at this point?
-Should I remove the foil? (Black under it)
-Any other suggestions? 













Once again thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I reversed the foil to the dull side like the FAQ said.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 1, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> I reversed the foil to the dull side like the FAQ said.


 seems fine man, ive never used a cfl for flowering so im no help there.. but yeh looks fine. Hopefully it gives u something to smoke..


----------



## Punk (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks like shit dude. You're wasting your time. Get some actual growing gear and do it right or get off the commode, literaly.

Commode - _noun_ , a low cabinet or similar piece of furniture.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 1, 2010)

shit grow man  get real lamp lol


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 1, 2010)

not worth your time


----------



## Kushkittens (Jan 1, 2010)

wow. haters lol
umm yah but try nd up ur setup, you got the rite spectrum for vegging and its only 1 plant it shud grow lol
But look up lst, fim, topping. Then when u hit the flowering stage upgrade to 4 or 6 23w 2600k bulbs. other than that keep it up just keep reading the forums they have on here. goodluck


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 1, 2010)

Kushkittens said:


> wow. haters lol
> umm yah but try nd up ur setup, you got the rite spectrum for vegging and its only 1 plant it shud grow lol
> But look up lst, fim, topping. Then when u hit the flowering stage upgrade to 4 or 6 23w 2600k bulbs. other than that keep it up just keep reading the forums they have on here. goodluck


 Haters, understatment...fuck if this is all dude can afford then itll have to do..if he gets his cfl's right then HOPEFULLY he'll get a gram..he never said he was trying to supply the west coast.. bunch of fucksticks.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 1, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> shit grow man  get real lamp lol


 great way to rip into a dude thats trying u noob fuck, fuck of cak sakker.. how bout advising dude on how many cfl's he'll need to get something?! huh?!.. yeh u wouldnt know dipshit


----------



## tescu (Jan 1, 2010)

good luck bro, itll be tough one


----------



## T905 (Jan 1, 2010)

uhmm you may want to put some more soil in your pot .. get a few more lights... should be alright... afterwhile if it gets bigger and what not you need an fan in there preferably oscillating fans.. you using any nutes? your plant kind of looks streched too try to put ur light 2-3 inchs away.


----------



## VidiotRayM (Jan 1, 2010)

You really should replant it..you let it get too leggy by not having a fan......if possible, replant it burying most of the stem and get a fan blowing nearby, not directly on it......just enough to make it wiggle a little ....toughens the stem and slows the legginess.......


----------



## Hoochy (Jan 1, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> shit grow man  get real lamp lol


Dude looking at the album in your profile, your grow is nothing special let alone shit.

As streetlegal said, you deal with what you can afford. So pull your finger out of your ass, say something constructive or piss off.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry if you guys think it looks like shit.
Just trying to get some tips on how to improve it for cheap.
Wasn't looking for a hate thread.


----------



## dodobird (Jan 1, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> Sorry if you guys think it looks like shit.
> Just trying to get some tips on how to tlimprove it for cheap.
> Wasn't looking for a hate thread.


 
It looks pretty good now buddy, just ignore the shit. Just keep those two lights as close as possible without burning your little girl.

And like the other dude said...fill up your pot with more soil and pack it gently around the stem of your plant to support her more. Once she gets going and gets stronger we'll add some nutrients. Have you bought any nutes yet??

And yes keep both lights on her all the time...for 24 hours buddy. The more light the better...you can never have enough.


----------



## elegentsmoker (Jan 1, 2010)

plan on harvesting 2 grams ?


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 1, 2010)

elegentsmoker said:


> plan on harvesting 2 grams ?


 And i bet he'll enjoy that 2 grams of homegrown.. nothin like it.


----------



## dodobird (Jan 1, 2010)

Exactly. Let's see your grow journal ElegantSmoker.....Mr. fuckin' Pro-Joe....

Even if he gets fuck all, it's all a learning curve for the next time. Keep er goin' Danky.


----------



## nanskies (Jan 1, 2010)

doesnt look like a permanent set up


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 1, 2010)

its not just for now, when it gets bigger i have a good closet to move it to and ill get more lights. Thanks dodobird.


----------



## NLOverOntario (Jan 2, 2010)

The setup is fine you have just enough lumens for the plant to grow, the minimum seems to be about 3000 and I think your lights should put out just over that. 
-If you can try and coer your cabinet with someting better or paint it white, If nothing else use the dull side of the tin foil because it actually diffuses light and works better. 
-For a relfector a cheap alternative is buying those 1$ plug-in socket's and covering your lights with a pop can thats been cut in half. then plug the light into a power bar. This is better because most of the light comes out of the sides of the cfl. 
-Look in the FAQ section to see how to turn a computer fan into a good grow box fan. 
Other than that your grow looks good and don't transplant until you have a good root base. Peace


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay, what do you guys think about this?
It has white walls all around.
Filled the soil to the top.
Keeping the lights 24 for a month then 18-6 after that with a timer.
The leaf was burn from the first soft whit light fell and stayed on it for a while I was asleep.
Watering twice a week and spraying with a spray bottle once a day to moisten the soil.

Thanks for the help guys who are actually helping.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 2, 2010)

Im rootin for ya pal, keep the updates coming, this will be EPIC


----------



## nanskies (Jan 2, 2010)

your lights too close..otherwise good luck..


----------



## ow.douglas (Jan 2, 2010)

Danky, do you have a thermometer in there? I would be interested to know what the temps are at soil level. Is there any air movement at all in there?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 2, 2010)

The cabinet is cracked with the window open at all times and the door open. (in the bathroom) No thermometer but im getting one soon.


----------



## dodobird (Jan 2, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> The cabinet is cracked with the window open at all times and the door open. (in the bathroom) No thermometer but im getting one soon.


 
Awesome buddy. That looks alot better. Just watch that bulb that it doesn't burn her. 

And yes it would be good to know what kind of temperature it is in that room. You can get thermometers at the Dollar Store.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Got the thermometer, its big but I think it will do fine.
It says 80.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 2, 2010)

lol dead plant standing : (((((((((not good


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 2, 2010)

What does that mean???


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 2, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> lol dead plant standing : (((((((((not good


 Fuck, after atomic war there will be only one organism left alive.. the ASSHOLE, as can be seen above in its natural habitat


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 2, 2010)

ur going 2 kill ur girl


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 2, 2010)

spend urmoney on a kitkat not seeds


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 2, 2010)

newgrower21 what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jan 2, 2010)

Back to origin of the post. Setup looks good for now! You can improve it as it grows, with the burn it would be faster to start over if you have seed available.

When using CFL's the side of the bulb produces more light for the plants. So if you can get to a setup where you can put the side of the bulb toward the leaves that would be awesome for the plant.


If you can get mylar, that works much better than foil. Inside of Frito bags, survival blanket from camping section, etc...

Good Luck!!!


----------



## tescu (Jan 2, 2010)

lolololololol


----------



## dodobird (Jan 2, 2010)

What happened to your 2nd bulb u had at the side? You should put that on too. I would also get a little fan to lightly move the plant to strengthen it. Like the other dude said...the light would also reflect better if u had the area lined with mylar (grow store) or an Emergency Blanket (wal-mart camping section). 

80 degrees is fine...temps should be 75-78 so ur good. Just get some airflow going. Cheers man.


----------



## ow.douglas (Jan 3, 2010)

Danky, I agree with some of the advise above. 80 is OK, that's white paint not foil...right? I would get a fan near the opening to box and move the air around. It looks like there is only a single plant in there, is it a Fem seed? If you nurse this along and it grows ball you are pretty screwed. Lets assume the best, it takes off for you and it is a girl, what's the plan? You will out grow that box pretty fast.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well all the seeds I have gotten were from clinic buds, so i have no clue if there fem im hoping they are. I have a grown 3 plants fro the seeds, one was male, one was female then turned hermaphrodite, and this one, I have one more seed, but it also came from a bud and i don't know what kind of bud it was. These three were Day Dream. Is it possible that my hermaphrodite can go back to a female? As for the lights I can only fit one in the space, but ill switch the laps cause the other one keeps the CFL light on its side.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Better? Worse?


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 3, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> Better? Worse?


DAANNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
this set-up is soo sick bro, it looks fucking mad.. is that a book end?! this is great, dont be put off by dickheads..
Oh and that is like the smalllest flowering plant ive ever seen in that previous pic! +++rep, love it dude


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha thanks man


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay, I posted a help thread asking if this was a hermie or a female and everyone told me it was a female so I figured I would just stop the flowering and continue to veg this plant. I have no clue if the seeds are Fem so I know this plant is female and im not wasting my time if the other one turns out male. What do you guys think? Keep 12-12 or put it under 24? Im going to fill the soil to the top right now.


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jan 3, 2010)

If you switch it to veg it will be in shock for awhile... It should work, but I would just finish it and start a new one if you have it available. But if this is all you got, it _should_ work, but it will take awhile for the plant to adjust.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm, well it hasn't had a set light cycle, it has just been sitting in the window sill for awhile.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 3, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> hmm, well it hasn't had a set light cycle, it has just been sitting in the window sill for awhile.


 revert it back to veg dank and get it bigger.. it will take a while but at least ull have a chance of getting something to smoke.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay so im going to set a 24/7 light cycle.

But just to clarify you all think it is a female NOT A HERMAPHRODITE right?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 3, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> Sorry if you guys think it looks like shit.
> Just trying to get some tips on how to improve it for cheap.
> Wasn't looking for a hate thread.


Yo man fuck all the haters, you gotta start somewhere, bagseed and a jerry rigged setup is the first place to start.

I say just add a couple more cfl's and a fan, good luck man!


----------



## vulastmun (Jan 3, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> -Now I have 2 x 27 Watt 5500k Daytime Lights
> -Do I need both at this point?
> ...


I accept with information: That looks like shit dude. You're wasting your time. Get some actual growing gear and do it right or get off the commode, literaly.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

vulastmun said:


> I accept with information: That looks like shit dude. You're wasting your time. Get some actual growing gear and do it right or get off the commode, literaly.


 Wow, go through the thread before you shit talk.


----------



## dodobird (Jan 3, 2010)

Lookin' real fuckin' good Danky! lol Definately go 24 hours for lights and try to get it bigger then flower her later on. I would try to get a little fan to move the air around a bit, but not too strong that u hurt the plant. Good job man.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, and by the way someone asked what soil I was using and its Organic Seed Starting Jiffy Mix


----------



## Hailstorm350 (Jan 3, 2010)

yo thats interesting that your plant is already flowering, definitely get it under 24 hours or 18/6 and make sure theres no light leakage when your CFLs are off.

Oh and to all the haters out there, and for you DannyKush, check out my grow journal, I did the same thing pretty much, actually with less light than yours and I got a fair amount, which proves that without "pro" growing gear you can actually get buds off of plants using CFLs

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/201242-my-first-closet-cfl-grow.html


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 3, 2010)

Hailstorm350 said:


> yo thats interesting that your plant is already flowering, definitely get it under 24 hours or 18/6 and make sure theres no light leakage when your CFLs are off.
> 
> Oh and to all the haters out there, and for you DannyKush, check out my grow journal, I did the same thing pretty much, actually with less light than yours and I got a fair amount, which proves that without "pro" growing gear you can actually get buds off of plants using CFLs
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/201242-my-first-closet-cfl-grow.html



You neer finished what happened to your plants? 

How much did each one average?

Total yeild?


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

lol wtf is this


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 3, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> Okay so im going to set a 24/7 light cycle.
> 
> But just to clarify you all think it is a female NOT A HERMAPHRODITE right?


 well i cant see any nuts, has anybody else seen nuts?.. wot makes u think its herm?.. i think its fine


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 3, 2010)

smokebros said:


> lol wtf is this


 
a joke lol kiss-ass


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 3, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> great way to rip into a dude thats trying u noob fuck, fuck of cak sakker.. how bout advising dude on how many cfl's he'll need to get something?! huh?!.. yeh u wouldnt know dipshit


 
yo fish cake i run a 600 watt hps  nob


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought maybe I saw sacks, and someone on the forum mentioned that they thought it was a hermie.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 4, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> yo fish cake i run a 600 watt hps  nob


yo cak sak, i run 8000, can i pat ur back?.. plz.. weak as piss.. i use bout that in fans 

edit: nah im sorry, i just cant leave this cat alone... HOLD UP!! he runs whaaaaa!? 600watts?!!
fuck man, motherfucker izz ballin..
nah man, full respect, how could i diss dude, he runs 600 watts.. shiiit, how do u pay the bill, bad mofo.. i guess by selling all those pounds u grow with ur 600 watts..
let me try to comprehend by spelling it, its: six hundred watss!!!???, like u use the whole fucking thing?! all 600??? 
step back RIU, theres a new playa in town, high roller baby..


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 4, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> yo cak sak, i run 8000, can i pat ur back?.. plz.. weak as piss.. i use bout that in fans
> 
> edit: nah im sorry, i just cant leave this cat alone... HOLD UP!! he runs whaaaaa!? 600watts?!!
> fuck man, motherfucker izz ballin..
> ...


LMAO +rep

Scribed!

I too have a pretty ghetto grow going on so +rep for danky as well!


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 4, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> yo cak sak, i run 8000, can i pat ur back?.. plz.. weak as piss.. i use bout that in fans
> 
> edit: nah im sorry, i just cant leave this cat alone... HOLD UP!! he runs whaaaaa!? 600watts?!!
> fuck man, motherfucker izz ballin..
> ...


 
8000 watts of cfls well u do sound cheap


----------



## Trunk5 (Jan 4, 2010)

keep it up danky, if you revert that plant back to veg expect it to take a while to start to regrow. when it does it will look deformed at first growing single leaves again. when it is time to flower it tho you will have a nice little bush of a plant that will produce a good amount for you. dont listen to new grower the kids dumb.. you can get a decent amount of bud from a few cfls. my personal exp with cfls i had 2 42watt spiral cfl's that yielded 29 grams dry, this was a pc case. then i built a box out of a speaker cab with 3 42watt spirals and that was 36 grams dry. both were just one plant veged for 4 weeks. both cabs i built for other people but maintained them. my setup is a 400watt hps lamp and i pull 6-8 zips every 4 weeks. 3 plants per harvest. just keep up what your doing, little tweeks here and there find out what works best for you. after a grow or two youll have it down pat and will be a very happy man. + rep


----------



## Bubbleponic Chronic (Jan 4, 2010)

Since ignorance can be cured...



VidiotRayM said:


> You really should replant it..


Why replant? Leave it where it is, you do not want to disturb the fragile root system it is trying to develop.


> ...if possible, replant it burying most of the stem


Your plant has a natural soil line on it, literally. Look it up. No soil above this line.


> and get a fan blowing nearby, not directly on it......just enough to make it wiggle a little ....toughens the stem and slows the legginess.......


While air does strengthen the stem, it's not your answer to stretching. The proximity of your lights and their intensity will ultimately determine the length of the stem and the internodal spacing.

Use RIU as supplementary information only. Always do your own research.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 5, 2010)

How long do you guys think it will be before I see and change in growth?


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 5, 2010)

as for you dankykush, its most likely not a hermie but once it grows to where you can see more between the nodes you'll be able to tell. get a small cpu fan or sumthin, and in a few days add back that other light, and hold em 2-4 inches back.
are you leaving it in there to flower? its pretty short if you are, so id LST it or flower it in about 2 to 3 weeks dependin on how its growin


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im going to start a 24 7 cycle. I cant fit both lights in there but once it out grows that spot I have spot thats about 25 inches tall and will fit both lights but its more inconvinet then this spot. But how long do you you think it will be before I see and change in growth with a 24 7 cycle?


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 5, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> yo cak sak, i run 8000, can i pat ur back?.. plz.. weak as piss.. i use bout that in fans
> 
> edit: nah im sorry, i just cant leave this cat alone... HOLD UP!! he runs whaaaaa!? 600watts?!!
> fuck man, motherfucker izz ballin..
> ...


yea but its not like it takes 8000 watts to grow one plant, so why the hell should that matter - anyways u cant make people look like a "noob" when your name says that you are


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 5, 2010)

dont know what you mean by 24 7 cycle, unless ur sayin all day all week. which would be bad, put it 18 hours light and 6 hours dark -this simulates a 24 hr summer day, and is the plants natural habitat
not positive, but i think the new growth should start within two maybe three days tops

good luck, ill keep watchin


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 5, 2010)

ima keep it on 24 hours of light a day till Feb 1st then switch it to 18/6 after, everyone has been telling me either 24 or 18/6, but most say 24 so ima go with that for now to speed up the process. I hope that fast, I'm on day 2 now.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 5, 2010)

too much growth man, if u do that itll be a too tall and weak stemmed - just cus the plant doesnt have light at night doenst mean it sleeps, just doesnt do photosynthesis, and puts its energy into growth. this way the photosynthesis is allowed to be more productive during the daytime. plus you'll be out of room by feb 1st unless u do somethin to keep er small


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 5, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> too much growth man, if u do that itll be a too tall and weak stemmed - just cus the plant doesnt have light at night doenst mean it sleeps, just doesnt do photosynthesis, and puts its energy into growth. this way the photosynthesis is allowed to be more productive during the daytime. plus you'll be out of room by feb 1st unless u do somethin to keep er small


 look, thanks for being helpful to danky but dont try come at me etc, my name is a a lingual thing in a sub-culture that u dont even know about, nothing to do with growing.. if u read a few pages ull see that i aint being the prick.. so leave me alone and concentrate on helping the OP.. peace.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 5, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> look, thanks for being helpful to danky but dont try come at me etc, my name is a a lingual thing in a sub-culture that u dont even know about, nothing to do with growing.. if u read a few pages ull see that i aint being the prick.. so leave me alone and concentrate on helping the OP.. peace.


haha actually yea i gotta apologize on that one- now that i wake up not baked out of my mind still i realize i quoted you, but id been reading all the posts by that "newgrower" douche, hence the name reference
but yea i checked out ur grow, and ur not only growin one plant so it aint stupid- my B yo, just tryin to get that guy off the thread and help out dankykush 

and dankykush, heres some tips from a great grower on this site, and he states and later explains why 24/0 light cycles are bad https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html


----------



## fuzzengrum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Danky, dont let the haters get to you. 

I saw that lil lollipop mahfugga you got and shit made me smile. Did you hit that 12/12 with 6500k lights? Did it smell?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Update: 1/6/2010
Starting to see new leafs 
I think ill set it to 18/6, makes sense


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the update Danky..
wheres the other plant? u had a baby too right? and this one u were worried bout being a herm, 2 plants?


----------



## Hailstorm350 (Jan 6, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> You neer finished what happened to your plants?
> 
> How much did each one average?
> 
> Total yeild?


well I didnt have enough time to let the mauiwowie finish, but the GDP was a nice 9-11 maybe 12 Gs. MW was around 6-7 each plant because it was mostly sativa and couldnt even have hoped to finish around the same time as the GDP.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 6, 2010)

nice danky, im stoked to see what she looks like once the growth really takes off
keep us posted, good smokin!


----------



## tone702 (Jan 6, 2010)

two 27watters with only one plant is perfect for veg stage,cfls could be an excellent light source if you use the light efficiently.. for flowering one plant I would recommend if using cfls you get yourself a 68watt cfl and maybe use the two you already have for lower lighting,you should get at least 15g or more if done right.

And also I would revert that little fucker..bet it will take off if it does revert and doesnt hermie on you.


----------



## imabeast (Jan 6, 2010)

I would love nothing more than to see your baby grow up big-n-dank and put its "cola" in the mouths of all these fuckin haters! Good luck to you my friend, I am subscribed.


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks light your lights are burning the plant. The foil is not as good as mylar, or that shiny stuff thats on the back of car windsheid visors (that silver shit) 27 watts that close does emit some heat, so watch your distance. make sure you got a timer going at around 20/4 (20 on 4 off) for your lighting. Keep learning and pass the buck. My best advice, if you get any smoke off the first grow, you did really well. If not, well, learn, change and repeat. It is a weed, its not that hard LOL


----------



## couchlock907 (Jan 6, 2010)

get er done! if thats all you got !, then thats all you got! 1srt time i aint mad at ya! soon you'll be havin a personnal stash! good luck~


----------



## sagensour (Jan 6, 2010)

get a measuring stick and measure the growth. let us know what its doin. Keep up the pictures cus thats what makes us like this thread. i wish u luck bro. atleast ull have a couple bowls to burn on minimun. O and to that fuckin hater, if this thread sucks, then y u here so much?


----------



## DankShasta (Jan 7, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> -Now I have 2 x 27 Watt 5500k Daytime Lights
> _*-Do I need both at this point?*_



This question made me laugh. Dude you need alot more. In fact your better off getting a even a 100 or 70 watt hps street light assembly. You are not going to get shit with that set up there. You got some major, major issues. To grow weed you need air, light, and water. I pray to God you have water, but that also means that's the only thing you got out of the equation. I think i could get something out of 54 watts. i know that sounds cocky, but I think i could. It would be tough though. When I say something, I'm talking like 5 grams, haha! 


Heres some ideas, get an old power supply from a cheap as computer, or an old piece of shit in the basement. The 80mm fans are great for stealth grows. Then go to home depot or wally world and get some 24 inch flouro fixtures 15-20 watts at least if you can. there are two bulbs in most,and they are cheap. buy as many as you can afford, but dude I've seen that shit for like 10 bucks for 2x15watt fixtures. mount that shit above the plants. I mean if you get like 60-120 watts above them preferably in the sub 3000 wave range, it *might* get you a quarter. For a little grow though, sometimes it's just cool to grow you own chronic! 

good luck, you're gonna need it


----------



## DankShasta (Jan 7, 2010)

GidgetGrows said:


> Back to origin of the post. Setup looks good for now! You can improve it as it grows!!



What fucking set up are you talking about? It looked awful?


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 7, 2010)

DankShasta said:


> What fucking set up are you talking about? It looked awful?


 who gives a shit, its called "encouragement"..
It was like post 35.. moving on..


----------



## fuzzengrum (Jan 7, 2010)

The more I look at that little guy the more I fall in love. That little thing would be a perfect joint


----------



## dukeofbaja (Jan 7, 2010)

Americans love an underdog, that is why we love this grow.


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 7, 2010)

dukeofbaja said:


> Americans love an underdog, that is why we love this grow.


Haha well said brother.. singing"And the home of the brave".. getting emotional here haha

i gotta admit im not mad confident for the little DankyBud but heres hoping
Along as peeps who have experience with CFL's can chime in occasionally then we could get something.. im no good with the CFL advice, im here to cockblock the haters lol..

Yo Dank, as sagensour sez, measure growth n let us know, see if we gettin somewhere..


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 7, 2010)

DankShasta said:


> This question made me laugh. Dude you need alot more. In fact your better off getting a even a 100 or 70 watt hps street light assembly. You are not going to get shit with that set up there. You got some major, major issues. To grow weed you need air, light, and water. I pray to God you have water, but that also means that's the only thing you got out of the equation. I think i could get something out of 54 watts. i know that sounds cocky, but I think i could. It would be tough though. When I say something, I'm talking like 5 grams, haha!
> 
> 
> Heres some ideas, get an old power supply from a cheap as computer, or an old piece of shit in the basement. The 80mm fans are great for stealth grows. Then go to home depot or wally world and get some 24 inch flouro fixtures 15-20 watts at least if you can. there are two bulbs in most,and they are cheap. buy as many as you can afford, but dude I've seen that shit for like 10 bucks for 2x15watt fixtures. mount that shit above the plants. I mean if you get like 60-120 watts above them preferably in the sub 3000 wave range, it *might* get you a quarter. For a little grow though, sometimes it's just cool to grow you own chronic!
> ...


 if ur not insanely short on money, i'd replace one with a higher wattage veg light in a week or so. but in my opinion those two lights is straight for this part of your grow in my opinion, and only when it gets some bigger leaves and spreads out a bit do you need to add another light, and i'd only add one, and maybe make it a flower light (2700k), to mix spectrums. BUT if ur not insanely short on money, i'd replace one with a higher wattage veg light in a week or so
plus then u already have one of ur flowering lights, and only need around 3 or 4 more, depending on how big u let ur plant get
anyhow, for the time being two is fine, keep it up!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is an update of the size.
I notice dark green leafs but also notice some turning brown like in the pictures.
The light is a solid 2" away from her.
I was running a 24/0 light cycle for 3 days and as of last night I started a 20/4 light cycle.


----------



## DankShasta (Jan 8, 2010)

I've never, ever, EVER , seen anything like that man. That's a little ass girl. She does look chronic though, lol. Fucking amazing dude! I gotta give you a perserverance award.


----------



## tokenmcblunt420 (Jan 8, 2010)

All I say is get rid of the foil its at best 35% to 55% reflective, I recommend getting a roll of mylar its 98% reflective and does not wrinkle or create hot spots. Its pretty cheap to I got a roll of it on ebay for like $20 including shipping. Next I would recommend keeping the light about 10 to 18 inches above the plant to keep it growing straight up


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright man, I see you.
I know your trying here. It's ok, don't get discouraged. Keep it up.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 11, 2010)

she gettin any new growth for ya dankykush?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 12, 2010)

officially the smallest i have ever seen you got to bekidding me


----------



## redivider (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like a mini-mini-mini-ultra-mini-bud...??? why are those leaves all brown??


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 12, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> officially the smallest i have ever seen you got to bekidding me


yea but u gotta admit shes a pretty little girl


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 13, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> yea but u gotta admit shes a pretty little girl


Does that make us perverts?


----------



## imabeast (Jan 16, 2010)

This is amazing


----------



## imabeast (Jan 16, 2010)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## imabeast (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the journal so far


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 16, 2010)

danky - i hope that little girls still ok. all of us were noobs at one point, and all of us have had a bogus harvest. get a good book and learn some basics, read the forums and learn to separate the bs from the gold and no matter what anyone says (unless theyre dea...), dont give up.


----------



## TheEndCredits (Jan 16, 2010)

Z0oted said:


> Does that make us perverts?



yeah... weed perverts  lol!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 16, 2010)

lol this thread has been cracking me up. I loved the pic with the tape measure. 

I'm rooting (pun not intended ) for ya, dankykush!


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 17, 2010)

TheEndCredits said:


> yeah... weed perverts  lol!


well shit, send my ass to jail for lookin at statutory bud porn - watch out dankyK, they'll get u too!!
hahaha


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 17, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> well shit, send my ass to jail for lookin at statutory bud porn - watch out dankyK, they'll get u too!!
> hahaha


Yeah. He'll be in the Bighouse for awhile for harboring a pretty little girl and taking pictures of her at all her glory.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 17, 2010)

haha, I just planted it into a bigger pot ill post pics later tonight


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 17, 2010)

absolutely gorgous. When you plan on putting it to flower


----------



## PANGcake (Jan 17, 2010)

Im not by far a "pro grower" but feel free to check out my thread on my growroom xD https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/293676-my-grow-room-w-1-a.html

edit: also dont mind theese kids that bash down on ur grow...they probably never have grown themselves xD I read threads here and watched hours of growing vids on you-tube b4 i started my first grow and now on my third grow its looking really good, *practice makes perfect!!!*

*//Pce and keep it real, Cal*


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 18, 2010)

1/18/10


----------



## Punk (Jan 18, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> And i bet he'll enjoy that 2 grams of homegrown.. nothin like it.


 



NLOverOntario said:


> The setup is fine Peace


Really? Umm, have you seen his plant?



streetlegal said:


> Im rootin for ya pal, keep the updates coming, this will be EPIC


This is the funniest thread i've seen, and MasterKush, you have kept your cool throughout all the bashing, and for that I take my hat off for you, kind sir. 



ow.douglas said:


> Danky, do you have a thermometer in there? I would be interested to know what the temps are at soil level. Is there any air movement at all in there?


doug, are you REALLY interested in what the temps are under these Pea-shooters?



newgrower21 said:


> lol dead plant standing : (((((((((not good


FUCKING FUNNY DUDE!!!!




GidgetGrows said:


> If you switch it to veg it will be in shock for awhile... It should work, but I would just finish it and start a new one if you have it available. But if this is all you got, it _should_ work, but it will take awhile for the plant to adjust.


Hello, are we seriously suggesting revegging a 2" plant? 



DankyKush1 said:


> Okay so im going to set a 24/7 light cycle.
> 
> 
> But just to clarify you all think it is a female NOT A HERMAPHRODITE right?


It's herm, you've got dead pistils...dig around in the base of the pistils, I bet there's a seed forming. 



Michael Phelps said:


> Yo man fuck all the haters, you gotta start somewhere, bagseed and a jerry rigged setup is the first place to start.
> 
> I say just add a couple more cfl's and a fan, good luck man!


Ya, fuck it, add more cfls, go crazy.



Michael Phelps said:


> You neer finished what happened to your plants?
> 
> How much did each one average?
> 
> Total yeild?


total yield? POUNDS baby, POUNDS!!!!



streetlegal said:


> well i cant see any nuts, has anybody else seen nuts?.. wot makes u think its herm?.. i think its fine





imabeast said:


> I would love nothing more than to see your baby grow up big-n-dank and put its "cola" in the mouths of all these fuckin haters! Good luck to you my friend, I am subscribed.


We ain't haters, he asked if it was a good set up...nobody is calling him a dumbass or anything like that, we're just laughing at the funny looking grow. 

Fuck


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 19, 2010)

definitely dont add more cfl's thats a retarted comment; im pretty sure its not a hermie- the dead pistils are from light cycle stress
and Punk if u think everyone was just commenting on the setup than u didnt read the thread, so stop tryin puttin pointless comments on it

danky, how longs it been now since the change from flower back to veg, and whats the light cycle now?


----------



## Freda Felcher (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow! I hope I'm not too late! This reminds me of my first attempt at growing. I started a bunch of bag seeds under a couple lamp fixtures like you have and moved them outdoor eventually. You gotta start somewhere and I'm proud of your determination! F##K the Hater's! I'm gonna go ahead and read the rest of this thread, and if I have any thought's or suggestions I'll let you know. Good Luck Bro! I'm pulling for Ya!


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 20, 2010)

wtf ... we need to give the guy a little slack, apart from the comedy factor which i love btw, i'm lmao with every comment, credit must be shown for his efforts, although his efforts are somewhat primitive and a waste if time imo, 2 grams of wet bud is useless and a head wank, what lessons can be learnt? surely a quick read on FAQ's or You tube will brings greater knowledge with no head wanks , ... Keep up the good work if only for the entertainment factor ... I've signed up lol


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 20, 2010)

well said well put lol a joke


----------



## 408stein (Jan 20, 2010)

hahaha thats the craziest little thing i have ever seen


----------



## emmaegdy (Jan 20, 2010)

looks pretty good, i dont know why there are to many people hating, 2 cfls at 6500k temp and at 23 to 26 watts should do fine for vegging but once its time for flowering try to get three or four 40 watt cfls two being 2700k temp and two being 5000k temp then you should be fine! one more rule of the thumb in my books dont worry to much about nutes! feed them the water from boiled veggies and stuff like that those are organic fetilizers!




now getting down to the finally product that was a waste of your time to grow one gram! and one more thing dont grow in a small box like that plants need to breath! also for those who think cfls are a waste they arent just because people dont have the cash to go and get a 400$ grow set up doesnt mean they suck, it just means they are being smart saving a bit of cash through this crappy recession! 

as for my advice you need more space to even grow any plant that definetly wasnt enough space!


----------



## fatfarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

don't take it personal,your first is always the most stress. dump the dirt get some good cfls, and try and learn to grow. you can spend less and get more. just keep growing.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 20, 2010)

fatfarmer come on lol


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 20, 2010)

when i see a nice grow i say porno but when this i see a small lil ten bag what cost more 2 grow then a tomato plant lol


----------



## Punk (Jan 20, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> definitely dont add more cfl's thats a retarted comment; im pretty sure its not a hermie- the dead pistils are from light cycle stress
> and Punk if u think everyone was just commenting on the setup than u didnt read the thread, so stop tryin puttin pointless comments on it
> 
> danky, how longs it been now since the change from flower back to veg, and whats the light cycle now?


 
STFU, the title of the thread is *"good set up?"* That's an open ended question. 

So you think the thread title should've been *"good set up? If the answer is no, please don't tell me that."* Would that've been ideal for you? And then we can just give eachother big CarBear hugs and kisses? 

If a person is going to post pictures like these, expect to get ripped on a bit. And as someone else mentioned, there's tons of info already out there, he could've read that and made his own assessment. Don't you think he should perhaps do some more reading and learning? Or should we always ask people and never try to answer our own questions?


----------



## Freda Felcher (Jan 20, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> when i see a nice grow i say porno but when this i see a small lil ten bag what cost more 2 grow then a tomato plant lol


If you are going to hate on someone else' grow, at least learn how to spell and use proper punctuation. Derrrrrrrr!


----------



## BuddhaBud (Jan 21, 2010)

Punk said:


> STFU, the title of the thread is *"good set up?"* That's an open ended question.
> 
> So you think the thread title should've been *"good set up? If the answer is no, please don't tell me that."* Would that've been ideal for you? And then we can just give eachother big CarBear hugs and kisses?
> 
> If a person is going to post pictures like these, expect to get ripped on a bit. And as someone else mentioned, there's tons of info already out there, he could've read that and made his own assessment. Don't you think he should perhaps do some more reading and learning? Or should we always ask people and never try to answer our own questions?


um, get high and chill? this is Dankys thread, im not here to add more bullshit bickering comments 
just tryin to give advice on the grow and get the haters to go to their own threads


----------



## Akalo Boy (Jan 21, 2010)

hey man whats up. I grew with 8 CFL's all pushing about 2700 lumens each from start to finish and everything came out fine. Dont worry about anything just keep on trying. Oh, during flowering i would definitely buy some more CFL's if thats all you can afford. good luck man


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jan 31, 2010)

1/31/10
18/6 Light Cycle


----------



## roll420 (Jan 31, 2010)

That is the wierdest thing i have ever seen......what is your goal here??? by the time it dries you will be left with nothing!!! good luck!


----------



## onewize1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been where u are at ( but i did get 1 whole gram) anywayz i have came a long way and it hasnt even been a whole year more like a little over half. Anyways there are 14 dollar cfls at home depot the size of footballs almost. get one. they are real good i have one with my 250 and i am a newbie pushin out qps. I like dwarves but u have to have the right one. (i did white dwarf) any ways constructin a lil somethin is easy heres a pic of my setup (1 bed apt). small cab (bought from walmart for 30$ i think w/ Ufo {but dont get one too expensive} and light strip that came with my 250 hps off of craigs list for 160) here are pics want to know anything i have a little experience that may be helpful. like i said i grew a one gram plants 8 months ago and my last harvest was 4 oz off of 2 hawaiian snows one big one with 3 oz.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont know whats wrong with it.
Its been a while and no growth.


----------



## newgrower21 (Feb 2, 2010)

dead ??!!!!


----------



## newgrower21 (Feb 2, 2010)

just smoke her feel good for what u don and get a hps lol plz because this is 2 funny when ur high


----------



## dan1988dan (Feb 2, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> just smoke her feel good for what u don and get a hps lol plz because this is 2 funny when ur high


fuck off you prick lets see your grow we put photos on here for advice from people that grow
or are learning too at least he has a plant 
do u have nothing better to do 

if you are into bud have a spliff be friendy chill out and shut the fuck up 

my first i had 15 plants and didnot do no where near what i thought i would get but tried harder next time good luck plant look lovley


----------



## newgrower21 (Feb 2, 2010)

dan1988dan said:


> fuck off you prick lets see your grow we put photos on here for advice from people that grow
> or are learning too at least he has a plant
> do u have nothing better to do
> 
> ...


there lets see urs bitch


----------



## newgrower21 (Feb 2, 2010)

dan boy dan boy ????? deadend i see mate dont worry


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 2, 2010)

THREAD NEWS:

I have decided to stop trying to regrow this plant.
I have 2 new seeds that I am currently curing. (not sure if male or female.)
Plus I was looking on the plant and I think I may see bananas. (Hermie)
Both seeds will be cured then planted with 24 hour lighting the first 7 days then 18/6 after.
Both will be under a light of there own in different rooms. (100 watt daylights)
Once i find the sex I will focus on the plants more. ( dont want to waist my time on a male.)

This will start when the seeds have been cured 3 - 6 days.
I will post a new thread to keep you updated and post the link in here.

Thanks for all the people who helped me 

And for all the haters fuck you


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## dimesak (Feb 2, 2010)

It's your first time and you will learn from your mistakes as time goes by. Now to be honest, you would need to step your lighting to at lease 4 cfl's. Heat is going to be an issue. So on that note, how big is you growing space?


----------



## steakumms (Feb 3, 2010)

that's freakin awesome dude. how old is she?


----------



## dukeofbaja (Feb 8, 2010)

I personally want to mail you some good seeds or deliver you a decent clone. Good luck.


----------



## triconomics (Feb 8, 2010)

I think 100 watts for 1 plant in veg is way too much. Veg you just need to be patient to let the roots develop and let the plant grow.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Feb 8, 2010)

NEW GROW:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/300738-good-grow-room-pictures.html#post3761064

Thanks for all the help guys, please give me your opinion


----------



## monsoon (Mar 2, 2010)

dude; this thread was the most entertaining thing I've read on this site. lol
Good luck with your next grow =D

and wth did you do to get it to start flowering when it was so tiny?


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 19, 2010)

I would have cut the plant off at the base from the planter, put the whole thing into a bong and torched it. Bitch I just smoked my whole plant.


----------



## bj.bubbler (Sep 21, 2010)

DankyKush1 said:


>


That's actually kind beautiful man! Hope it was a nice smoke.


----------



## moneyface (Sep 21, 2010)

classic thread. i loved this. 

I am doing a 600w HPS grow with Budbox at the moment and am on target to get about 4-9 oz dry (hopefully), but it is too big and 'on-top' for me so i am starting a stealth grow (or 2 or 3 or...) soon as poss. 

I'm gonna do them 12/12 from seed with as many cheapo CFL's as i can squeeze into about a 2 sq/ft box. i will make a thread on it when i do and link here in case anyone wants a laugh.


----------

